# Adoption et Protection animale > Recherche/Demande >  Pekinois

## Nadia85

Hello

Dans un avenir proche je vais être en recherche d'un chien typé pékinois.

Moche vieux jeune ou beau on s'en fout.

Merci

----------


## Melodie14000

Bonsoir Nadia,

voici une pette femelle de 3 ans et de 4.5 Kg

----------


## Nadia85

Oh elle est belle..... Y'a même un carlin? Je suis sur le cul.

Elle se trouve ou?

----------


## Ioko

Melodie il faut mettre le lien du refuge,sinon ça ne sert a rien ::  ::

----------


## phacélie

https://www.secondechance.org/animal...is-nora-777921

----------


## Ioko

::  ::  ::

----------


## Nadia85

Trop loin malheureusement

On ne peut pas s'absenter aussi longtemps au détriment de nos propres animaux  :Frown:

----------


## Nadia85

Trop loin malheureusement

On ne peut pas s'absenter aussi longtemps au détriment de nos propres animaux  :Frown:

----------


## superdogs

Tu t'es renseignée Nadia, sur un éventuel co-voiturage ?

----------


## Nadia85

Non mais je me dis qu'un p'tit chien ne reste jamais longtemps sans famille  ::

----------


## superdogs

J'espère pour elle, et surtout, une gentille famille...

----------


## Nadia85

En faite je crois que c'est plus l'épagneul du Tibet que je recherche. Le pékinois est quand même pas mal hyper typé  ::

----------


## phacélie

Tu veux absolument un chien de race ?
Parce qu'il y en très peu souvent de ces races-là à l'adoption, il me semble.

----------


## Nadia85

Je veux un chien qui ressemble ...... Pas trop gros pour pouvoir le mettre dans un panier vélo par ex.....

C'est pour donner une idée de la bête que j'amerais..... M'en fous après race pas race mais pas trop gros  ::

----------


## marjorie78

Voyez peut-être avec Sos vieux chiens, ils ont souvent des petits chiens de ce type, et si adoption validée, ils vous l'amènent chez vous.

----------


## Nadia85

Merci je vais voir.....

Bon la recherche s'élargit mon compagnon n'est pas contre un york....  ::

----------


## mamandeuna

Bonjour Nadia !
Allez sur le site seconde chance, vous trouverez tous les chiens à adopter par race et par région. Bonne chasse !

----------

